# 2015 IRC Deck Codes Completed.



## Glenn (Oct 7, 2013)

The Development of the 2015 IRC is complete, and there's a whole package of new prescriptive codes to assist deck design.

A few weeks ago, I wrote an article describing the decisions made at the first hearing that did not receive public comment.  That means they are done and done.  Here is a link to that article.

When There’s No Public Comment | NADRA Blog

Now I'm back from from the Public Comment hearings and a long full day of testimony on a large variety of deck code issues, from fire separation distance to flood zones to beam spans and post sizing.  Decks we're a hot topic at the hearings, and kept me quite busy.  I'll post back up here when I have a summary article on the NADRA blog.

I thank the many, many professionals and organizations that constructively collaborated with NADRA and I since last year to make the IRC a more comprehensive code.  I also thank those that attended the hearing to share their unique expertise.  Though we did not always agree and we could not support many positions, we listened and learned from them all and hope to further develop consensus in them.

I hope many of you will be able to reference ahead in your work today and find these future codes of assistance to your work immediately.  It's been a long time coming...and there's still a lot of work to do in the business of deck codes.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is a link to an article regarding the deck-related proposals that NADRA and I spoke to and how they turned out for the 2015 IRC.

The 2015 IRC is Complete, Glenn Mathewson | NADRA Blog


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice work Glenn...............................


----------



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have not commented on this because in PA we are still on the 2009 and we won't be seeing the 2012 for...........well............who knows when, so even thinking about the 2015 is just not worth it.  Thanks for sharing Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I have not commented on this because in PA we are still on the 2009 and we won't be seeing the 2012 for...........well............who knows when, so even thinking about the 2015 is just not worth it.  Thanks for sharing Glenn


Ha, ha!  I can totally undersand, and I bet you can imagine my hell.  The jurisidiction where I administer codes is also on the 2009.  We're considering adopting the 2012.  Meanwhile, I was working to help create the 2015 (way too early in my opinion).  Soon I'll be chiming in with a group already looking to the 2018.

My brain hurts...so misery loves company!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry we didn't hook up at the hearing!


----------



## DRP (Oct 11, 2013)

While I seriously doubt I'll be working under the '15 and I'll be downright pithed if I'm still rendering unto under the '18 I just finished reading the full blog post and it looks like you all did good. I appreciate your work.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2014)

Of all the changes coming our way, ICC highlighted only a few in their recent sneak peak announcement.

Deck codes made the cut!  I'm very proud to have been a part of this well-vetted package of new codes.  This code was developed through the teamwork of many varied professionals... that's how it should always happen...

http://www.iccsafe.org/content/Pages/2015icodes.aspx?r=2015icodeshpf


----------



## north star (Mar 19, 2014)

*= = + +*

Glenn,

The link in your last post does not work !

Thanks !

*+ + = =*


----------

